# If Jermaine O'Neal is 6'11" 260lbs and can play center...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Does that mean T-Mac is now 6'10" 280lbs and can also play center???


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

**** if ben wallace is 6'9 period and can pass as center anyone can.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The only thing that let's Jermaine play center are his shotblocing and rebounding skills. He cant start center. He'll play center when they go small ball.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The picture doesn't work.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry, image fixed, gotta click on the link.

The point of the thread is from the picture, JO is just a reference point. And you notice the only thing that makes JO taller than T-Mac is his big head??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> The only thing that let's Jermaine play center are his shotblocing and rebounding skills. He cant start center. He'll play center when they go small ball.


What rebounding skills? He's trying to drop down to 240-245, though, so he can at least get some post quickness back. He really shouldn't play Center.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What rebounding skills? He's trying to drop down to 240-245, though, so he can at least get some post quickness back. He really shouldn't play Center.


He can average somethign liek 2off/7def rebounds cant he? Or is it just me?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Picture still doesn't work.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Still broke. I really want to see this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> He can average somethign liek 2off/7def rebounds cant he? Or is it just me?


Statistics don't measure skill.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I always thought T-mac was 6'10, 6'9 at worst. He is no center though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you cant tell height or weight in a picture like that with people leaning over and in loose clothes. doesnt mean anything


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought it was gonna be a T-mac "big" picture.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Height doesn't define position.. come on now, you should know that


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

It isn't just O'Neal's head that is bigger than TMac... He is more than 1 inch taller than him too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vigilante said:


> Height doesn't define position.. come on now, you should know that




yeah, I don't know what van gundy is thinking, Yao is a freaking PG damn it!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it all means that the Rockets should clone three other T-Macs and put them on the floor with the original and Yao.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Woah... JO has a big head.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Unique said:


> Woah... JO has a big head.


Haha. Their eyeline is level but O'neal is still a good inch taller.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

JO could play center due to his shotblocking ability and rebounding. Plus he's very strong. He's bigger and stronger than Camby or Chandler.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I really see why JO wears a headband now.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> I really see why JO wears a headband now.


wasn't that obvious years ago?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> wasn't that obvious years ago?


His forehead didn't look that big years ago.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> His forehead didn't look that big years ago.


um...yeah, but he has said it jokingly on some of his off-court interviews


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Why are people on this board so enamored with McGrady's height?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yo, it's not just me anymore.....T-Mac has officially gained too much weight in the Off-Season, I hope he doesn't plan on playing PF.

Tracy's gonna suck next season if he keeps that weight on, he's already gotten slower since the beginning of the 03-04 season when he first put on that weight....now he's bigger?

He's gonna suck, Rockets are done.

GO MAGIC.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yo, it's not just me anymore.....T-Mac has officially gained too much weight in the Off-Season, I hope he doesn't plan on playing PF.
> 
> Tracy's gonna suck next season if he keeps that weight on, he's already gotten slower since the beginning of the 03-04 season when he first put on that weight....now he's bigger?
> 
> ...


Do not attack other posters. - *Premier*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> edit


The most Constructively Crtical fan in the World....I expect certain things from certain players.


----------



## HawaiianLaker (Nov 28, 2005)

how come that would make t mac 280 pounds


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> The most *Constructively Crtical * fan in the World....I expect certain things from certain players.





> Tracy's gonna suck next season if he keeps that weight on, he's already gotten slower since the beginning of the 03-04 season when he first put on that weight....now he's bigger?


 Constructive indeed..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Constructive indeed..


It's tough love, now please stop pestering me.

Thanks.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

tmac coul be wearing boots


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Well for one thing JO was about 17 when he was measured at 6-11, and it's been said quite a few times that he's really about 7-0 feet now.

Also T-Mac has personally said he's 6-10 and about 235.



And if you doubt T-Mac is that big............

Stromile Swift is listed barefoot, he is actually 6-9 1/2 barefoot.

And here is his draft result

http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/chicago2.PDF

Stromile Swift

height w/o shoes

6-9 1/2

height w shoes

6-10 1/2

weight 220

reach one hand

9-2

reach two hands

9-0

wingspan 

7-2 1/2

and

http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/top75.pdf

6-10.5 220


now look at this image of T-Mac and Swift:











T-Mac is definitely closer to 6-10 than he is to 6-8, or even 6-9.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Unique said:


> Woah... JO has a big head.


And now the Pacers get Al Harrington, who probably has the largest forehead in the league. Battle of the big-headed Power Forwards!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Jermaine O'neal's a pretty big guy, for sure, but I don't think he likes playing center. Hate to offend anyone but he's a little soft. He grabs rebounds and defends well, but I say he's soft because he seems to settle for jumpers instead of using his size and athletic ability to score downlow. That's why his fg% is so low even though he's got one of the best post games in the league. I believe it's because he's soft that he would prefer not to play center and be the only big guy on the floor. Can't say I blame him though, he would probably be double teamed a lot more and have even more responsibilities on the defensive end being the lone shot blocker on the floor. Duncan is a big guy too and he always has someone big beside him to protect him, take fouls for him and draw some attention away. god forbid I sorta implied Duncan being soft too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Why are people on this board so enamored with McGrady's height?


Well how many 6'10 players with his type of skillset do you know?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

T-Mac and KG are the two most talented players in NBA History behind MJ.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow tmac can look at me and the sky at the same time!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

DuMa said:


> wow tmac can look at me and the sky at the same time!


Ewwwwughhhh , low blow.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HB said:


> Well how many 6'10 players with his type of skillset do you know?


McGrady is a great player, but in reality there isn't a huge difference between him being 6'8 or 6'10 when it relates to the length and athletic ablility of NBA players.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

ralaw said:


> McGrady is a great player, but in reality there isn't a huge difference between him being 6'8 or 6'10 when it relates to the length and athletic ablility of NBA players.


not really, 2 inches can be a big difference.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> I think it all means that the Rockets should clone three other T-Macs and put them on the floor with the original and Yao.


Great. Four members of their starting five would miss most of the season with bad backs.

He's really out of shape...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> not really, 2 inches can be a big difference.


not really, when you consider winspan and reach is more important than height.. because you don't play basketball with the top of your head.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

How does discovering McGrady's true height make him a better player?


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

vigilante said:


> not really, when you consider winspan and reach is more important than height.. because you don't play basketball with the top of your head.


But supposedly McGrady's REAL wingspan is 7-4.

So it is a huge difference.

That is why he was giving Dirk some problems in that playoff a year ago.

If he was just 6-8 with 7-4 wingspan, he could not guard Dirk, but at 6-10 and that 7-4 wingspan he could.

So it's a huge difference because he has BOTH the height AND freakish wingspan.

Actually if he just got a little stronger he could probably be a soft PF depending on matchups.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Jermaine's forehead is the only reason he's taller than tmac.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> How does discovering McGrady's true height make him a better player?


Please close down ur fanclub.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok my point came across very weak with this thread... T-Mac's height has always been a mystery of sorts, but now he's also picked up a lot of weight. I'm really curious how much he weighs now, wouldn't surprise me if he is now over 250lbs.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Theres a pic of Amare and T-Mac from an all-star game... They were the same height, wit Amare's shoulders broader and slightly higher than T-Mac.. but Height wise T-Mac was equal or even just a tad taller.. this is barefoot btw.. they were in the locker room, u can see no one was wearing shoes... the coach, I think D'Antoni was talking to them in a semi circle.. or something like that.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

got the pics, 1 penny?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

T-Mach would play mainly PF in Europe


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

Honestly I don't know hwy everyone thinks McGrady is that tall. He was measured at 6'6 1/4 pre-draft in 1997 and the same for the USA team and these pictures back up that height

With 6'5 1/2 Vince Carter(Pre-draft height barefoot)



















With 6'10 Hakeem Olajuwon(Barefoot height)










And just in case you don't think Hakeem is 6'10 here he is with 7'1 Shaq


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

O'neal is leaning, he is a lot taller than T-mac even with this picture.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ok...one year later almost...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

VinceCarterNets said:


> Honestly I don't know hwy everyone thinks McGrady is that tall.


Maybe it's because we saw the picture in the opening thread.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn man. JO has a monster of a forehead.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

Chan said:


> Maybe it's because we saw the picture in the opening thread.


Than I just proved he isn't that tall with more pictures. Tracy also was almost 4 inches shorter than 6'10 Rashard Lewis in the 2005 all star picture. Tracy is 6'6 1/4. If Tracy is 6'10 than Vince is 6'9 1/4


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

VinceCarterNets said:


> Than I just proved he isn't that tall with more pictures. Tracy also was almost 4 inches shorter than 6'10 Rashard Lewis in the 2005 all star picture. Tracy is 6'6 1/4. If Tracy is 6'10 than Vince is 6'9 1/4


So JO is 6'7?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

McGrady is a lot taller than 6'6 that's for sure. Kobe's about 6'6 and T-Mac looks to have about 2-3 inches on him which makes him 6'8-6'9.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

everyone is listed as 2 or 3 inches taller than they actually are.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

Tracy has like an inch on Kobe and a lot of players are listed taller than they are but some aren't. i don't count Vince Carter who is 6'5 1/2 being listed at 6'6 as being listed taller. Tracy has a lanky build which probably makes him seem taller. If Tracy is 6'8-6'9 than Vince Carter is almost that height.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's been out there for awhile that T Mac is a lot taller than actually listed, and is legitimately close to 6"10'.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

lol no what would that make Shaq...7'5? That would also make Vinc Carter over 6'9. Tracy is 6'6 1/4


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

No, Tmac is a solid 2 inches taller than Kobe and Vince. I would put him at 6'8 or maybe a little bit taller than that. 

Jermaine O'Neal appears to be closer to 6'10 than 6'11.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Mateo said:


> everyone is listed as 2 or 3 inches taller than they actually are.



It is usually 1 inch, sometimes 2, and not everyone has an inflated height. Also, players have control over what height actually gets listed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

No one is listed more than an inch or two taller than they actually are.

Some players are actually listed SHORTER than they actually are (KG, RJ)

So no, NOT everyone is listed 2 or 3 inches taller than they actually are, sorry.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

KG and RJ are actually only a 1/4 taller than their listed heights...KG is 6'11 1/4 and RJ is 6'7 1/4. Shane Battier is also 6'8 1/4...McGrady is 2 inches shorter than Battier. T-Mac and Vince are very close to the same height.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

VinceCarterNets said:


> KG and RJ are actually only a 1/4 taller than their listed heights...KG is 6'11 1/4 and RJ is 6'7 1/4. Shane Battier is also 6'8 1/4...McGrady is 2 inches shorter than Battier. T-Mac and Vince are very close to the same height.



Hey, I don't know if you are just here to annoy people or what, but stop posting bs. 

KG is a 7 footer. 

I guarantee you Mcgrady is just as tall or taller than Battier. I guarantee it.

You are wrong, over and over again, stop posting.


Next you are going to tell me Mike Miller has 2 or 3 inches on Mcgrady.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

First of all KG told Craig Sager he is 6'11 1/4 so i'll take his word second of all here is proof Battier is taller..lol he's leaning and he's still clearly taller!

Look at the pic with T-Mac, Yao and Battier

http://www.nba.com/rockets/photogallery/Rockets_200304_Photo_Gallerie-85980-34.html

LMAO nice guaranatee!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

It is a known fact if you talk to anyone in the Minnesota organization that KG asks to be listed at 6'11. Jim Petersen talks about it all the time. It appears to be a psychological thing, but he does downplay his height. 

And that is not proof Battier is taller. Keep trying.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

Alright well if you find me a link of that I'll believe you about KG but Tracy is clearly shorter than Battier.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Just like Mcgrady and Carter are the same height.


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

They are pretty close. Tracy was 6'6 1/4 pre-draft height w/o shoes and Carter was 6'5 1/2 pre-draft height w/o shoes. Carter is leaning in the first picture and McGrady is standing a bit farther away and in the second McGrady looks 3 inches taller but you can only see their heads. You failed to respond to these pictures


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Failed to respond? Why would I respond to someone who clearly doesn't understand camera angles? 
The pictures I posted clearly show about a 2 inch difference in height. All you are doing is wasting your time and posting inconclusive photos.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

bballlife said:


>


this is a fascinating picture, and proof that heights are deceptive in terms of basketball anyway. tmac's shoulders are actually about an inch lower than millers! but his neck is about 2 inches longer! and lastly, miller's head is about 1 inch longer than tmac's (look where miller's jaw starts in comparison to tmac's)! they end up the exact same size!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Neither one of those guys can grow mustaches


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

My pictures are better than yours bballlife and that Mike Miller picture is strange and interesting because T-Mac's back seems to be slouching and Mike Miller's head is down a bit..I honestly can't tell from that picture.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

man jermaine oneal has one huge forhead


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

T-mac is 6 foot 9, dawg


----------



## VinceCarterNets (May 19, 2007)

No he is in the range of 6'6 1/4-6'7 1/4. Mike Miller is 6'7 1/4


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

VinceCarterNets said:


> No he is in the range of 6'6 1/4-6'7 1/4. Mike Miller is 6'7 1/4


do you realize that 10 of your 11 posts are in this thread?

does it really matter exactly how tall tmac is? it doesn't change him as a player.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i can see the argument if they were full photos but all of these are half photos. we dont know if someone is wearing boots or not


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

I think Reach and Weight determine position more then Height...

Of course typically the taller you are the greater your reach and weight, however it's not always the case.


----------

